# What happened? 6-23-14



## I AM THE CREASE DANGER (Jun 23, 2014)

I log in and all the stickies are gone, there's a shitty new subforum dedicated to Melchett, and established members have changed usernames?

Am I missing something? Why isn't anyone moderating this?


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Jun 23, 2014)

I AM THE CREASE DANGER said:


> I log in and all the stickies are gone, there's a shitty new subforum dedicated to Melchett, and established members have changed usernames?
> 
> Am I missing something? Why isn't anyone moderating this?


WELCOME TO HELL.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 23, 2014)

Welcome to the new era of the CWCki Forums.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jun 23, 2014)

DONT WORRY JUST TRUST IN MELCHETT AND EVERYTHING WILL BE FINE


----------



## CaptainDong (Jun 23, 2014)

ALL GLORY TO MELCHETT


----------



## applecat (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Leonid Brezhnev (Jun 23, 2014)

This is a new and glorious era of the cwcki forums.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Watcher (Jun 23, 2014)

I came back to the forums at just the right time to witness this


----------



## I AM THE CREASE DANGER (Jun 23, 2014)

Alan Pardong said:


> Welcome to the new era of the CWCki Forums.



It's sort of like 28 Days later, except instead of zombies and infection there's spergs and shitposting.


----------



## Null (Jun 24, 2014)

I AM THE CREASE DANGER said:


> I log in and all the stickies are gone, there's a shitty new subforum dedicated to Melchett, and established members have changed usernames?
> 
> Am I missing something? Why isn't anyone moderating this?


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 24, 2014)

Null said:


>


fed up

get it

*fed* up

you know, like vore


----------



## Null (Jun 24, 2014)

Arse Bandit said:


> fed up
> 
> get it
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 24, 2014)

I AM THE CREASE DANGER said:


> I log in and all the stickies are gone, there's a shitty new subforum dedicated to Melchett, and established members have changed usernames?
> 
> Am I missing something? Why isn't anyone moderating this?





I AM THE CREASE DANGER said:


> It's sort of like 28 Days later, except instead of zombies and infection there's spergs and shitposting.


----------



## Watcher (Jun 24, 2014)

So are we getting our old names back?


----------



## spaps (Jun 24, 2014)

TyrannaCeratops said:


> So are we getting our old names back?


JUST ENJOY THE RIDE WHILE IT LASTS

GOD


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 24, 2014)

Cuddlefag said:


> So are we getting our old names back?


Nope.


----------



## Watcher (Jun 24, 2014)

Cute Anime Gay said:


> Nope.


But I dun wanna be a cigarette...


----------



## Arkangel (Jun 24, 2014)

Spoiler: Instruction manuals for Lower Class Brits: How not to be a cider man.



http://theciderman.blogspot.ca/

http://margaretfatwood.blogspot.ca/

*I have a super sub secret to tell you!*

At this point, I want to tell you a secret that could get me killed.
It is a highly secret organization that is extremely difficult to locate. Perhaps only 20,000 people in the world know about it. It is a secret branch of the MI6 that I will call “THE CIDER FACTORY”. I suspect that George R.R. Martin knows about it because he popularized a similar organization in the book “A Feast for Crows” and it is known as one of the super secret branches of the organization known as “The Brewery”.
I have tried to make contact with it. I sent them a highly encrypted dvd to a sub branch of their offices in Scotland. No, I didn’t send it to the “Castle of Arrgh” because if I had have done that I would have surely be dead by now.
Their symbol is “The Granny Smith Apple” and I am extremely frightened because I was visiting a site that specializes in Zebra and Elephant mating documentaries of Super 8 films on a super secret sub sub website of a super secret American organization known as the FDCKU that was founded some time around of a rally in 1934 in a city called "Cherbourg”, 
I was shocked to see a very small advertisement displaying one of their super secret sub symbols:
The advertisement was for a large jar of “Strubs Half Sour Cider”. 
I consider myself very lucky. Because when you see an advertisement of a jar of “Sour Cider” you know that your time on this Earth is very limited. The less apples and smaller the apples get, the less time you have to live because then you know they are watching you and on your tail! Be very very careful if you see a jar of chopped up “apple sauce”…
And consider yourself very very lucky if you see an advertisement for a large jar of “Gerkin Bick’s Cider” because they probably see you as a friend that can help them.
You see there is very very small chance that they are extremely stupid morons who work for a Dutch Inspector named Hercule Clouseau.
On the dvd I wrote a super secret message in a super secret encoding protocol called “CWCki.zip”.
The message was:
“I suspect that you are very stupid morons who do not know how to tie your shoelaces.”
“I am not a chav”
“I do not have bad teeth”
“I am not a stupid moron”
“I am not Winston Churchill”
“I suspect you’re a band of stupid pikeys and pillocks”
“Yours sincerely”
“Jeremy Clarkson”
“(A Keystone Light Kop)”
“The Cider Factory” is an extremely deadly organization that exterminates their enemies with extreme prejudice and intolerance.
They have two oaths.
The first one to the Magna Carta.
The second one is extremely long. I found one of its pages on a super secret website called “ciderdrinking.com”
It was labeled “page 2009”
On it was a warning message in large red print.
It said, “BEWARE OF RICHARD HAMMOND…”
Under it was a picture of Bugs Bunny looking at a sign on a tree that said.”
“APPLE PICKING SEASON”
I suspect that “The Cider Factory” is on to me…
If I die before this article is written please tell the world about a super duper super sub secret man, known only as “The Cider Man”
He is extremely drunk, very extremely secretly unpredictable and likes to change people's names…


----------



## OtterParty (Jun 24, 2014)

can I be Batman yet


----------



## Male (Jun 24, 2014)

What a terrible addition to staff.
I disagree bad change.


----------



## Watcher (Jun 24, 2014)

#2 said:


> What a terrible addition to staff.
> I disagree bad change.












Never forget


----------



## Male (Jun 24, 2014)

I completely retract my previous post


----------



## Tommy Wiseau (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 24, 2014)

Tommy Wiseau said:


>


Yeah, you can say that again. :3


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 24, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> Never forget




Aw my paint edit wasnt included.


----------



## Watcher (Jun 24, 2014)

Cute Anime Dickgirl said:


> Aw my paint edit wasnt included.


ask and ye-shall receive



Spoiler


----------



## Null (Jun 24, 2014)

that is horrifying. her head is twisted 180.


----------



## TL 611 (Jun 24, 2014)

I love you all so much.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 24, 2014)

gross she made dormies ball blue


----------



## Male (Jun 24, 2014)

Can my name be Me Am Autistic now???


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 24, 2014)

Melchett said:


> I love you all so much.



We love you too, Dear Leader.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 24, 2014)

Praise.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 24, 2014)

Melchett said:


> I love you all so much.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 24, 2014)

Null said:


> that is horrifying. her head is twisted 180.





Null said:


> that is horrifying. her head is twisted 180.


Fine, fine.



Spoiler


----------



## Male (Jun 24, 2014)

Male said:


> Can my name be Me Am Autistic now???





Male said:


> Can my name be Me Am Autistic now???


This is a terrible edit, bad ween.
No wonder you got kicked out of chatzy.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 24, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Null (Jun 24, 2014)

*Order*​


----------



## TL 611 (Jun 24, 2014)

Can I at least keep the red name?


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh Christ can I at least get my name back.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 24, 2014)

_The fun times are now over,
As Melchett is no longer red.
But we'll never forget and moreover,
Some usernames were unchanged but not dead._​


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 24, 2014)

Cute Anime Dickgirl said:


> Oh Christ can I at least get my name back.



You mean it's different?


----------



## Male (Jun 24, 2014)

Me Am Autistic said:


> Oh Christ can I at least get my name back.


No


----------

